# Wooden flag pole



## trash collector (Dec 31, 2008)

I plan on building a wooden flag pole, what wood and glue would be best to use. Something that would last a very long time. Iam building it to where I can lower it down for maintenance.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

trash collector said:


> I plan on building a wooden flag pole, what wood and glue would be best to use. Something that would last a very long time. Iam building it to where I can lower it down for maintenance.


What size flag pole are we discussing?

G


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

This is an excellent question TC, and George asks another important one. :yes:


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

White oak does not rot, but ash would be fine when laminated together you eliminate weak grain spots with the overlaps of other pieces. the wood will be in the air so water won't sit long. In making signs of wood glued up into thick brackets and other components, I have best success with Titebond regualr yellow glue. Woodworkers will come up out of their chairs with reasons why it will fail and other products, but I have had failures with the "water proof" adhesives (maybe it's the cold northern Michigan climate). The 5x7 sign that has stood outside our shop for the last 8 years had no joint failures. It's predisessor was 10x5 #2 pine glued up of 1x8's and was outside over 12 years and no failures. (Didn't have Gorilla glue at that time so the decision was easy and it just worked).


----------



## FNG (May 10, 2009)

I'm planning a similar project, but am going to use a thin 20-25' tall cedar that's in the side yard. I also paln on being able to drop it for maintenance and will place two vertical metal flats the width of the base of the pole and run a piece of metal through the tree and the flats for the pole to pivot on in a column of cement. The center, between the two pices of flat stock, will have a pipe(PVC?) large enough to contain the base. Simply pick up the base out of the pipe and walk the pole down to the ground. I am not sure where to get something to debark the tree or if what I am planning will work the way I am hoping.


----------



## trash collector (Dec 31, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> What size flag pole are we discussing?
> 
> G


It will be 24 feet long using basically the same method as FNG except I will use 4x4 wood. We don't get much rain here but it does get very dry and hot so the pole getting wet won't be a problem. How does the yellow glue hold up on hot dry weather? Thanks for the info.
TC


----------

